# Fiona got bite tonight



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

My daughter was walking her dog @ 8 tonight and it was dark & Fiona stuck her head under a wood fence and a dog bite her. Part of her lip is gone & what I could tell from FaceTime the skin above lip is gone. She took her to Animal Speciality Group in LA the doctor there said she did not feel she was qualified to do the surgery. She sent her home & my daughter supposed to arrange surgery in the am.






this not a good picture but I could tell more. I think she will need a skin graft from her tummy. Hope she gets a good surgeon. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh no!!! How sad! I am so sorry  That looks awful!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Poor Baby. I hope she gets the right help this morning.


----------



## Bindi'sMom (Jan 29, 2013)

Poor little baby. Please keep us posted on how she is doing!&#55357;&#56852;


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Yes my daughter searching for a surgeon there. Anyone know someone good?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh no!!! I'm so sorry! Praying that she finds a a good surgeon and everything turns out ok.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh my goodness, poor little thing.


----------



## Brick's Mom (Apr 19, 2014)

Poor little girl.....what a nasty reward for just being curious.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Pat, I hope al works out today in getting this fixed. Sorry this happened.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Poor baby! Hoping all goes well today!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

I am so sorry she was hurt. How scary.
There is a surgeon here in Boston at Angell Animal Hospital who is a national expert in plastic and reconstructive surgery, Dr Michael Pavletic. You could call his office and see if they can refer you to a similar specialist there. It is such a specific specialty..I would think they could refer you to someone. They are very nice.
Phone for his department is 617 541 5048 if you want to try.
Link to website:
Meet the Team


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Poor Fiona I hope she gets the help she needs.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh how awful!  Please keep us posted on how she's doing and give her love from her SM family.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

OMGosh! Pat, that makes my heart ache for that sweet baby! Is Fiona your dog or your daughter's dog? That is my worst nightmare, there is a yard we walk past every day that has a big dog and Steve ALWAYS tries to stick his nose under the fence but I don't let him b/c I have always been afraid of what could happen. We're sending kisses to sweet Fiona, keep us posted.


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh Pat! The poor thing. Hope all goes well.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OUCH!!!!!! oh man, poor thing!! I hope your daughter finds a good surgeon and that little Fiona gets fixed up...


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

That poor baby...praying everything works out.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Yes Fiona is my daughters dog. Thank you Kathleen for the idea on how to find a surgeon. Thank you for the support everyone.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

Oh my, :smcry::smcry:....poor poor baby girl! That is horrible.....such a painful sight to see her lil' face mangled like that. I'm so sorry, Pat.
I hope your daughter was able to take her to the vet asap this morning to fix that boo-boo.
Did Emergency vet give her something for pain at least? 
I bet it was a sleepless night for you all.
Please know my prayers and good thoughts are going your way.

Please update us as soon as you know something new.

Hugs,

Katie.

:sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh no, that's awful! Praying she finds someone to help her today, that has to be painful! I would be beside myself with worry.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Kathleen said:


> I am so sorry she was hurt. How scary.
> There is a surgeon here in Boston at Angell Animal Hospital who is a national expert in plastic and reconstructive surgery, Dr Michael Pavletic. You could call his office and see if they can refer you to a similar specialist there. It is such a specific specialty..I would think they could refer you to someone. They are very nice.
> Phone for his department is 617 541 5048 if you want to try.
> Link to website:
> Meet the Team


I'm so sorry, Pat.  How traumatizing. This was a good idea from Kathleen. The specialists know the best specialists in the country. I would try them and I'm sure they'll be glad to give you recommendations. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm so sorry for poor little Fiona. Good luck in finding a top notch surgeon.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

What in the world?! Praying for Fiona...

:smcry::crying 2::crying:


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

Prayers for that precious little baby. Keep us posted..


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

:sorry: this happened to this little fluff.

I hope she is not in pain.




*


----------



## stapod (Jul 30, 2012)

Oh my... I'm so sorry. Best wishes that everything turns out well.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Fiona was seen @ 9am. Dr. Chow doing the surgery @ noon. The reason she went in so early is her 12 hour pain med could not be given since could not eat ( due to impending surgery) so needed a shot for pain. My daughter called & looked on-line for surgeons. No one could see the dog on such short notice or schedule a surgery. So she called @ 7am where she had taken Fiona the night before Animal Speciality Group. They had a surgeon available see her & then do the surgery at noon. The tissue was crusting up so she decided to go with the Animal Speciality Group. She is waiting for the call now.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Ann Mother said:


> Yes my daughter searching for a surgeon there. Anyone know someone good?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Could not her vet recommend somebody ? That's what vets do normally.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Guess she is in surgery now. Did they say how long it would take?


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Just read your last post. So glad she found somebody to do the surgery. Poor little one. Hope they can do a good repair.


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

Pat, as I mentioned to you before, the injury looks bad, but there are no teeth showing, so maybe it won't be so extensive as we all thought.
I hope we will hear some good news soon. 

I have to say, this story made me think about this one aggressive dog behind the fence nearby....sometimes we cross it on our evening walks.
We don't allow Charlie to come near the fence, but one can never be too cautious. I told Michael about Fiona's injury and he said we are not going to walk past that fence ever again. 
I guess all it takes is few seconds ....these guys are so brave and full of themselves sometimes, aren't they? They do not realize how small and fragile their bodies are.

Prayers for Fiona.
Hugs for Nancy and you Pat, too...

Katie


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

poor Fiona, I hope the surgery goes well and she recovers quickly, how frightening that must have been.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I am praying that all is going well with Fiona's surgery. My heart is just aching for that precious little one. I think I would go out of my mind if that happened to one of mine.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers that little Fiona will have a very positive outcome after her surgery. I was so shocked to see this thread and very upset to see what another dog did to her. I too will be looking for updates as well.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Ann Mother said:


> Fiona was seen @ 9am. Dr. Chow doing the surgery @ noon. The reason she went in so early is her 12 hour pain med could not be given since could not eat ( due to impending surgery) so needed a shot for pain. My daughter called & looked on-line for surgeons. No one could see the dog on such short notice or schedule a surgery. So she called @ 7am where she had taken Fiona the night before Animal Speciality Group. They had a surgeon available see her & then do the surgery at noon. The tissue was crusting up so she decided to go with the Animal Speciality Group. She is waiting for the call now.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Honestly I have used ASG and they are wonderful. They do have a 24/7 ER and at night, it is staffed by Vet residents. Not sure what the communication breakdown was there. But they have a large staff of extremely qualified surgeons there. So I hope all goes will for Fiona!


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

pammy4501 said:


> Honestly I have used ASG and they are wonderful. They do have a 24/7 ER and at night, it is staffed by Vet residents. Not sure what the communication breakdown was there. But they have a large staff of extremely qualified surgeons there. So I hope all goes will for Fiona!


Pam, do you by any chance know, if ASG operates nationwide? I'm going to check them out......may need a different vet soon.
Thanks for a suggestion.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh my! How horrible and scary! You never realize just how fast a bite can happen! I hope little Fiona's surgery goes smoothly and that your daughter is doing okay- she must feel so bad and worried. We take our dogs for evening/night walks too but we use a bright headlamp to guide the way. I'll have to be careful about the fences too. Keep us posted.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

My daughter called & surgery went well. They had enough skin to work with & she gets to go home @ the end of the day. Will post pictures when I get them. Thanks everyone.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

I am so glad that she is doing well and can come home soon!
Good thoughts and prayers for a quick recovery!:wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

So glad she is coming home.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Ann Mother said:


> My daughter called & surgery went well. They had enough skin to work with & she gets to go home @ the end of the day. Will post pictures when I get them. Thanks everyone.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Great news!!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Good news! :grouphug:

Around here (N. Calif.) the emergency-hours clinics seem to respect the client-base of the "regular" vets and refer the pet back to its regular vets unless the client specifically requests that the clinic take over the care. 

I had a reverse kind of situation where my vets intended to refer me to the specialists but because there were no immediate appointments, the reception staff told me to bring my dog in as an emergency. Then the supposed specialty staff didn't understand that .... All worked out, eventually.

Anyway, I'm glad this seems to be working out for your daughter and Fiona!


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:

Yaaayyyyyy! Wonderful! 
Sending my love to Fiona!

Hugs to both Nancy & Pat,

Katie.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Charlie'sMom said:


> Pam, do you by any chance know, if ASG operates nationwide? I'm going to check them out......may need a different vet soon.
> Thanks for a suggestion.


 Unfortunately no. I think they are a LA based center only. Here is some info on them. It is a 24/7 full service ER and specialty hospital. They are also a teaching center with rotating internships and residencies. It is where I went to find the neurologist that treated Lola when she was diagnosed with NME and it is where Stacy took Lucy for her recent disc surgery. 

http://www.asgvets.com/


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I am so happy to hear that the surgery went well and that she will be home tonight. Sending prayers for quick healing and gentle hugs to her.:grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Good news!! Get well soon sweetie!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Fabulous!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

pammy4501 said:


> Unfortunately no. I think they are a LA based center only. Here is some info on them. It is a 24/7 full service ER and specialty hospital. They are also a teaching center with rotating internships and residencies. It is where I went to find the neurologist that treated Lola when she was diagnosed with NME and it is where Stacy took Lucy for her recent disc surgery.
> 
> http://www.asgvets.com/


Yes, I had a really good experience with them when i took Lucy down there. They got her taken care of right away


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I can't imagine how bad your daughter must feel. Glad to hear that Fiona made it through surgery and it sounds like she is doing good since she gets to go home. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

how awful I hope all goes well.... oh I see now she`s had the surgery . thank goodness, that must have been so scary.


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

pammy4501 said:


> Unfortunately no. I think they are a LA based center only. Here is some info on them. It is a 24/7 full service ER and specialty hospital. They are also a teaching center with rotating internships and residencies. It is where I went to find the neurologist that treated Lola when she was diagnosed with NME and it is where Stacy took Lucy for her recent disc surgery.
> 
> http://www.asgvets.com/


Pam, thank you for a reply. What a pity, there are no more locations across the country.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh my gosh, my heart dropped when I read your thread and I teared up when I saw the picture of little Fiona, I had my husband come look and read the thread, he always seems to think nothing will ever happen when he takes Matilda on walks, he takes far more chances then me.
I'm glad the surgery went well, I'll be praying


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for sharing that wonderful news regarding Fiona and her surgery. So glad that it is over and hopefully she isn't in too much pain and will have a good night's rest.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Thanks again everyone. Here are some pictures post op.
View attachment 193369
,
View attachment 193377
. 

Thanks agIn to ASEC Animal Speciality and Emergency Center in LA California 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

Ann Mother said:


> Thanks again everyone. Here are some pictures post op.
> View attachment 193369
> ,
> View attachment 193377
> ...


Pat, it says invalid link.....is it just me not able to view the pics?


----------



## mell0ww (Mar 18, 2014)

OMG .
Praying for a quick recovery..


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww poor little angel,I hope she will get her lip repaired and have no lasting effects...


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I can't view the pictures either.


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

Pat, I am just seeing this...Iam so sorry for poor little Fiona! Prayers for a speedy recovery.

How scary and awful!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Yes, link shows invalid for me too. So glad she had surgery. Hoping her recovery goes well. :wub::wub:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Wow, not sure how I missed the updates, but sure glad it all went well! Puppy kiss for Fiona


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Just now got online and saw your post, Pat. My goodness, what a fright! I'm praying Fiona will heal well and with minimal pain. My Dolly once stuck her paw through our fence, and the dog next door bit her and broke Dolly's leg, so I am especially cautious about fence encounters now! You can never be too cautious with these small dogs.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

So sorry this happened to one of our fluffs! Fortunately she got some really good care, so I hope she is back to normal soon! 
PS - Apparently none of us can see the pics - invalid link. Can you repost?


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Sorry about the error here are the post op pictures.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Poor thing. I hope it heals well and that with a pretty covering of fur, nobody will notice. And I know nobody will love her any less! :wub:


----------



## Brick's Mom (Apr 19, 2014)

Poor little girl. It looks like the surgeon did a good job.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

That is so awful, I'm so sorry. Tyler and I were attacked by an off leash dog the week before last. I was able to scoop him up in the nick of time. The owner said, "he just wants to say hi." I screamed, "growling isn't saying hi." You have to be so careful.

I go to VCA West LA, which is think is down the street. They recently moved to a larger facility with state of the art equipment and they have all kinds of specialists. If she hasn't gone or is concerned, I highly, highly recommend that hospital.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Just reading this. Poor little baby. I am glad she is on the mend and hope she is not too uncomforable.


----------

